

Buying a Used Car - wyclif
http://www.barlowfarms.com/index.html?cm_id=1868291

======
bschiett
Is it a good idea to buy a used car from a rental company, say entreprise or
hertz? What is the best way for someone international to go about buying a car
in the bay area?

